# Djent/Metalcore Pickup for 6 string in drop C



## theguitarfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, i have a Cort KX1Q guitar. It has mahagony body. Im planning to change the stock bridge pickup. I play mostly metalcore and djent stuffs in drop C. So im looking for that tight yet clear pickup, preferably passive. I have used an EMG 85. I dont really like them because of their sterileness and mud.

Im leaning more towards Seymour Duncan and Dimarzio. But there are so many models that im confused. Some help would be appreciated.

I have a POD X3 btw if that helps.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 4, 2011)

DiMarzio Evo
Seymour Duncan Full Shred
Seymour Duncan Custom Custom
DiMarzio Crunchlab


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 4, 2011)

Seymour Duncan SH-8 Invader
Dimarzio X2N
Dimarzio D-Activator


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 4, 2011)

Dimebucker works great too.


----------



## astm (Feb 4, 2011)

Try the D Sonic with the bar facing the bridge. I did this to my Drop tuned guitar and it's working great so far!!!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Buy a new guitar imo. Dimarzio evo = win


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 4, 2011)

D Activators.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 4, 2011)

bro...


----------



## theguitarfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok here is what i have shortlisted.

Dimarzio D-Sonic
Dimarzio D-activator
Seymour Duncan Custom sh-5 (Is this the custom custom?)

Help me narrow down.


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 4, 2011)

It's all about your own personal preference. I can tell you that I personally like Seymour Duncans the most, but you might not enjoy them as much as I. You really have to make your own decision since it's your playing and your sound.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 4, 2011)

It doesnt. Golfing. Matter what pickup you use dude. 

Originality is born from adaption.


----------



## theguitarfreak (Feb 5, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> It's all about your own personal preference. I can tell you that I personally like Seymour Duncans the most, but you might not enjoy them as much as I. You really have to make your own decision since it's your playing and your sound.



Even i have liked SDs but i havent played this model nor the Dimarzios. I think the SH-5 Custom has less output than the two Dimarzios that i have mentioned. Will that matter really?

And anyone who has played the D-activator in drop tuning care to comment a bit?



CrushingAnvil said:


> It doesnt. Golfing. Matter what pickup you use dude.
> 
> Originality is born from adaption.



Couldnt agree more dude.


----------



## edsped (Feb 5, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It doesnt. Golfing. Matter what pickup you use dude.
> 
> Originality is born from adaption.


what


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 5, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It doesnt. Golfing. Matter what pickup you use dude.
> 
> Originality is born from adaption.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 5, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> bro...



Excellent suggestion.


----------



## rob_707 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey man i have a cort KX as well and i put a ROCKFIELD fatt ass pickup in it and it works amazingly, i play simular stuff. and to top it off there cheaper then the other name brands, ebay has them for $40 plus shipping. my fave 6 string pickup so far!!!


----------



## theguitarfreak (Feb 6, 2011)

rob_707 said:


> hey man i have a cort KX as well and i put a ROCKFIELD fatt ass pickup in it and it works amazingly, i play simular stuff. and to top it off there cheaper then the other name brands, ebay has them for $40 plus shipping. my fave 6 string pickup so far!!!



I dont think i can get them at my place. So i will have to stick to Dimarzios or SDs


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2011)

DiMarzio Evolutions are great, and soon I'll have experience with an X2N so I could get back to you on that. I'd think an X2N would have a little bit too much output for what you want, but they might work out fine, I dunno. For not a lot of money you're getting a great pickup if you get an Evolution so my vote goes for one of those. I think Bulb is using the DiMarzio Crunchlab now, so that pickup is probably "djent approved."

And about the Rockfields, their site has wicked clips of their pickups and they don't appear to be expensive whatsoever. The Fat Ass sounds absolutely brutal, and the Mafia seems to be pretty tight and articulate. B.C. Rich uses Rockfields in their upper-mid range guitars, either those or EMG's. They're probably pretty nice but I have no personal experience. They are inexpensive though.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Crunchlab in one of my C Standard tuned 6s, very tight, but yet warm, pickup. I like it a lot.


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 6, 2011)

theguitarfreak said:


> Ok here is what i have shortlisted.
> 
> Dimarzio D-Sonic
> Dimarzio D-activator
> ...


From this list the D-Activators would win for me. Though, may I also suggest the BKP Painkiller? It's a bit more expensive considering it's boutique, but from what I've head it's definitely worth the money: Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups


----------



## SamSam (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally love the crunchlab. Works great for all heavy applications. Especially djenty stuff. D


----------



## SpiritCrusher (Feb 6, 2011)

em 81 and 18 volt mod is not sterile... and its good.. or u could do blackouts 18 volt. theyre good for mostly everything


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 6, 2011)

I recently installed D Activators in my Ibanez and I'm loving them. Excellent pickups.


----------



## theguitarfreak (Feb 7, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I recently installed D Activators in my Ibanez and I'm loving them. Excellent pickups.



Are they muddy in any sense?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 7, 2011)

theguitarfreak said:


> Are they muddy in any sense?



They were designed for Muhammed Suicmez of Necrophagist...so...No.


----------



## theguitarfreak (Feb 7, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They were designed for Muhammed Suicmez of Necrophagist...so...No.



So the D-Activator it is then.

Thanks a lot everyone for your feedback.

I have even ordered an RG1527z. Will be changing the stock pickups of that also. Planning to go for Lundgren M7 or if my budget doesnt permit then some DiMarzios.


----------



## pearl_07 (Feb 8, 2011)

theguitarfreak said:


> So the D-Activator it is then.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for your feedback.
> 
> I have even ordered an RG1527z. Will be changing the stock pickups of that also. Planning to go for Lundgren M7 or if my budget doesnt permit then some DiMarzios.



I would also look at the D-Activator X. I had a D-Activator in my S470DXQM in Drop B and I loved it except it felt a little too thin, so I replaced it with a D-Activator X and it added on that little bit of low end. I prefer it over the standard D-Activator, but they're both great pickups.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd definitely look at the DiMarzio CrunchLab, I'm intending on buying one, because they're amazingly tight + Petrucci is god.


----------



## JSX212 (Feb 8, 2011)

if you want your guitar to sound djent-y...why not use the pickups that Periphery used/uses...

DiMarzio Crunchlab + DiMarzio Liquefier 

plus, it's Petrucci''s pups too


----------



## rob_707 (Feb 27, 2011)

theguitarfreak said:


> I dont think i can get them at my place. So i will have to stick to Dimarzios or SDs


i cant get them in canada either i buy them off ebay. thats the only dealer around hear.


----------



## sleepy502 (Mar 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> D Activators.



im in love with d'activators lately. im replacing the custom 5 in my ltd with one, as the d'activator sounds like a better custom-5 with more output, gain and clarity. 

don't put a crunch lab or dsonic in a mahogany body. you will make baby jesus cry, and sound muddy.


----------



## amonb (May 5, 2012)

Old thread I know, but I am thinking of doing same thing as original poster in Drop C tuned Mahogany Ibanez S (540LTD) so shoot me.

The pickup array is staggering, even before you get into boutigue's like Lundgren and BareKnuckle. My style is Helmet style riffing as well as (every now and again) Devin Townsend wall-of-sound reverb, a la Ocean Machine. Drop C a must.

Any suggestions?

Also, anyone had good experiences with the D Activators in Mahogany?


----------

